# Gravity Bong / Gravity Joint



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2006)

check this out guys and gals.  
http://www.waytoomany.com/vids/weed/gravity_bong.php
http://www.waytoomany.com/vids/weed/gravity_joint.php


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

here is a link showing how to make a vaporizer. 

http://www.waytoomany.com/vids/weed/homemadevap.php


----------



## Bouq (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Mutt (Feb 27, 2006)

hell yeah.... I am going to try that tonite.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> hell yeah.... I am going to try that tonite.


it's pretty cool. i'm going to try it this weekend. i'm curious to see how it will work.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 27, 2006)

God-damnit. Be careful. having the bulb break in your hand is not very comfortable. and really messy. (yep, Its monday and the "I'm a dumbass" rule applied). 
Edit: couldn't wait until tonite to try the lightbulb thing. Works great. thanks B. Grunt awesome find.


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 27, 2006)

i just did it, the vaporizer, and i didnt like it to much but it might take a minute to get used to.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah, it did taste strange. got a decent buzz off 2 hits.


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you supposed to hold the flame directly under the bulb or like 1/2 cm under the bulb.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 27, 2006)

a little under. right on the bulb it just cooks it. (gets too hot)


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought it was awesome when he added the salt to the bulb. I always wonder how to get that powdery shit out.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 1, 2006)

haha the mighty grav. bong... The staple of the u.s. college kid's party life for many years.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

*whats up everyone. i thought i would keep this thread going with yet another great way to smoke are lady friend maryjane. THIS IS CALLED THE DUTCH TULIP http://www.waytoomany.com/vids/weed/dutchtulip.php*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2006)

was that a coffee filter????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> was that a coffee filter????


they dont show it but its rolling papers put together and cut to make a cone.


----------

